# Manolo Gabbiadini



## Hammer (8 Febbraio 2015)

Attaccante di proprietà del Napoli, classe 1991.

Proveniente dalle giovanili dell'Atalanta, finora ha collezionato due presenze in Nazionale e nessun gol.


----------



## Hammer (8 Febbraio 2015)

Questo è forte davvero. Mi auguro che Conte ci punti forte, piuttosto che quel coso di Okaka


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2015)

All'inizio dell'anno scorso mi piaceva molto, poi le prestazioni sono state molto altalenanti. Forse cambiare squadra e ambiente passando a qualcosa di più competitivo gli ha fatto bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2015)

Sinistro da campione e poco altro.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2015)

Ha un mancino fantastico, non so da quanti anni ve lo dico, per me è pronto a diventare una punta centrale a tutti gli effetti, può arrivare a fare parecchi gol. Per me potrà essere il dopo Higuain, ovvio l'argentino sia di un altro livello, ma Manolo per me diventerà alla lunga un centravanti.


----------



## Frikez (8 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> All'inizio dell'anno scorso mi piaceva molto, poi le prestazioni sono state molto altalenanti. Forse cambiare squadra e ambiente passando a qualcosa di più competitivo gli ha fatto bene.



Si è rovinato la carriera andando a Napoli 

Questi hanno fatto un colpo della madonna, e nel momento in cui arriverà un'offerta shock per Callejon lo spagnolo verrà ceduto, con il suo sostituto già pronto in casa.


----------



## Heaven (8 Febbraio 2015)

E' un gran calciatore, per me dovrebbe essere titolare in Nazionale


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Per me è anche più forte di Callejon.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Per me è anche più forte di Callejon.



Ad oggi non ha assolutamente la completezza dello spagnolo, oltretutto nel ruolo di esterno non fa minimamente il lavoro di entrambe le fasi di Josè. Però Manolo è sicuramente più attaccante e per me il suo futuro è li, centravanti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non ha assolutamente la completezza dello spagnolo, oltretutto nel ruolo di esterno non fa minimamente il lavoro di entrambe le fasi di Josè. Però Manolo è sicuramente più attaccante e per me il suo futuro è li, centravanti.


Diciamo che essendo il suo appunto, un ruolo di centravanti, se continuerà a segnare con questa continuità, ruberà il posto a Callejon. Sono due giocatori diversi, ma in fase realizzativa, secondo me è il miglior giocatore del Napoli, dopo Higuain ovviamente.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che essendo il suo appunto, un ruolo di centravanti, se continuerà a segnare con questa continuità, ruberà il posto a Callejon. Sono due giocatori diversi, ma in fase realizzativa, secondo me è il miglior giocatore del Napoli, dopo Higuain ovviamente.



Callejon è un giocatore fantastico eh, andiamoci piano


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Callejon è un giocatore fantastico eh, andiamoci piano


Anche Gabbiadini può diventarlo, ne sono sicuro


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Anche Gabbiadini può diventarlo, ne sono sicuro



Sicuramente, ma ad oggi tra i due non c'è storia. Poi ripeto, possono fare lo stesso ruolo di esterno d'attacco, ma per me li Gabbiadini è un pochettino limitato. Oggi ad esempi ho guardato la partita, in fase di non possesso e difensiva Gabbiadini ha lasciato buchi e commesso errori piuttosto grossolani.


----------



## juventino (9 Febbraio 2015)

Sempre detto che il Napoli ha fatto benissimo a spenderci 14 milioni.


----------



## Heaven (4 Maggio 2015)

E la Juve gli ha preferito Zaza...

A me piace un sacco, davvero forte. Il Napoli ha fatto un affare a 14mln


----------



## Butcher (4 Maggio 2015)

Gran giocatore!


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> E la Juve gli ha preferito Zaza...
> 
> A me piace un sacco, davvero forte. Il Napoli ha fatto un affare a 14mln



Lo dico da parecchio, questo è bravo ed il bello deve ancora venire. Occhio quando lo sposteranno più al centro, sia del campo che del progetto post Higuain. Ha un mancino delizioso.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo dico da parecchio, questo è bravo ed il bello deve ancora venire. Occhio quando lo sposteranno più al centro, sia del campo che del progetto post Higuain. Ha un mancino delizioso.



Ha delle potenzialità ma non so se riuscirà a esprimerle. Non gli vedo ancora la cattiveria del bomber ma non è così talentuoso da sfondare come trequartista.


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha delle potenzialità ma non so se riuscirà a esprimerle. Non gli vedo ancora la cattiveria del bomber ma non è così talentuoso da sfondare come trequartista.



E' vero gli manca sicuramente più cattiveria, ma sopratutto più convinzione nei suoi mezzi. Ma resto convinto sia un discorso di esperienza, maturità e sopratutto di diventare parte centrale del progetto, cosi da assumersi maggiori responsabilità. Uno che segna cosi facilmente ed ha un tiro del genere non può che fare il centravanti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Maggio 2015)

Giocatore vero, non sò quanto possa crescere, ma già adesso da le piste a Destro,
per lo meno non è totalmente inutile quando non segna


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Giocatore vero, non sò quanto possa crescere, ma già adesso da le piste a Destro,
> per lo meno non è totalmente inutile quando non segna



Vabbè non sono neanche lontanamente paragonabili. Infatti Gabbiadini non si è mosso in prestito.


----------



## Heaven (4 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' vero gli manca sicuramente più cattiveria, ma sopratutto più convinzione nei suoi mezzi.



Secondo me il contrario, ha molta personalità. Forse non è cattivo come modo di giocare, ma dà l'impressione di essere "sicuro di se" e di non sentire pressioni

comunque la butto lì, se giocava nel Southampton già c'erano 2-3 big inglesi a pagarlo 30-40mln


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Secondo me il contrario, ha molta personalità. Forse non è cattivo come modo di giocare, ma dà l'impressione di essere "sicuro di se" e di non sentire pressioni
> 
> comunque la butto lì, se giocava nel Southampton già c'erano 2-3 big inglesi a pagarlo 30-40mln



Mah alla fine i numeri non sono neanche tanto entusiasmanti. Quanti gol ha fatto ? 10 ? E assist credo non di più.


----------



## Heaven (4 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah alla fine i numeri non sono neanche tanto entusiasmanti. Quanti gol ha fatto ? 10 ? E assist credo non di più.



Bhe non lo so, anche ne avesse fatti solo 10 sarebbero gli stessi che ha fatto Lallana l'anno scorso. (ho controllato su transfermarkt)


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Bhe non lo so, anche ne avesse fatti solo 10 sarebbero gli stessi che ha fatto Lallana l'anno scorso. (ho controllato su transfermarkt)



E chissà dov'è lo sbaglio...


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah alla fine i numeri non sono neanche tanto entusiasmanti. Quanti gol ha fatto ? 10 ? E assist credo non di più.



Ha la media di un gol ogni due partite e gioca praticamente quasi sempre esterno. Sono numeri importantissimi invece. Ha cambiato squadra a metà campionato (non è facile per molti motivi) eppure ha continuato a segnare con la stessa frequenza, che fosse campionato, coppa italia o europa dov'era all'esordio. Il ragazzo è in crescita e si vede, ripeto sarei curioso di vederlo più al centro dell'attacco e del progetto nel futuro prossimo, per me esploderebbe su livelli ancora più alti.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha la media di un gol ogni due partite e gioca praticamente quasi sempre esterno. Sono numeri importantissimi invece. Ha cambiato squadra a metà campionato (non è facile per molti motivi) eppure ha continuato a segnare con la stessa frequenza, che fosse campionato, coppa italia o europa dov'era all'esordio. Il ragazzo è in crescita e si vede, ripeto sarei curioso di vederlo più al centro dell'attacco e del progetto nel futuro prossimo, per me esploderebbe su livelli ancora più alti.



Ti assicuro che nei primi 6 mesi a Genova ha fatto anche un pò di panchina e in molte subentrava. Non era imprescindibile.


----------



## Jino (4 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ti assicuro che nei primi 6 mesi a Genova ha fatto anche un pò di panchina e in molte subentrava. Non era imprescindibile.



Si, ma ciò non cambia i numeri, che sono ottimi. Infatti lui in 29 presenze ha fatto 13 reti, però la media per minuti giocati è di un gol ogni due partite, appunto a testimoniare che è subentrato o è stato sostituito tante volte, infatti lo vorrei al centro dell'attacco e del progetto per questo motivo perchè credo si possa definitivamente consacrare. Poi ovvio, ora come ora il Napoli in quel ruolo ha un centravanti di caratura mondiale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Maggio 2015)

Ma che forte, a Napoli sono pazzi, Hamsik e Insigne in campo e Gabbiadini e Mertens in panca


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2015)

Anche secondo me come esterno non va bene. Non ha ne passo ne dribbling per fare quel ruolo. Ce lo vedo bene pure io come prima punta o al limite come seconda punta. Vediamo come si evolve. Per ora sta dimostrando d'avere un sinistro strepitoso e d'essere un ragazzo con la testa sulle spalle. Il Napoli per me l'ha pagato quello che valeva quando l'acquisto'. Il suo valore era quello, 14/15 milioni.


----------



## Renegade (5 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me come esterno non va bene. Non ha ne passo ne dribbling per fare quel ruolo. Ce lo vedo bene pure io come prima punta o al limite come seconda punta. Vediamo come si evolve. Per ora sta dimostrando d'avere un sinistro strepitoso e d'essere un ragazzo con la testa sulle spalle. Il Napoli per me l'ha pagato quello che valeva quando l'acquisto'. Il suo valore era quello, 14/15 milioni.



Per me è un trequartista dinamico. Cioè non un 10 statico e di sola impostazione come Rui Costa e Zidane, ma uno propriamente dinamico come possono esserlo Oscar e Mhkytarian. Certo è che è uno dei pochi di questa generazione italiana ad essere realmente forte. Dovevamo prendere lui e non Cerci.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me come esterno non va bene. Non ha ne passo ne dribbling per fare quel ruolo. Ce lo vedo bene pure io come prima punta o al limite come seconda punta. Vediamo come si evolve. Per ora sta dimostrando d'avere un sinistro strepitoso e d'essere un ragazzo con la testa sulle spalle. Il Napoli per me l'ha pagato quello che valeva quando l'acquisto'. Il suo valore era quello, 14/15 milioni.



Proprio per questo devono vendere quel mezzo giocatore di Hamsik al più presto.


E si, sono fiero di essere uno di quelli che lo schifava nell'estate 2011.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Proprio per questo devono vendere quel mezzo giocatore di Hamsik al più presto.
> 
> 
> E si, sono fiero di essere uno di quelli che lo schifava nell'estate 2011.



Vabbè Hamsik come Vidal è abbastanza ingiudicabile da un punto di vista tecnico. Sono almeno 3 anni che vorrebbe andarsene, è logico che il rendimento sia costantemente calato.

(E io ero tra quelli non entusiasti, nel 2011).


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè Hamsik come Vidal è abbastanza ingiudicabile da un punto di vista tecnico. Sono almeno 3 anni che vorrebbe andarsene, è logico che il rendimento sia costantemente calato.
> 
> (E io ero tra quelli non entusiasti, nel 2011).



Per me andato via l'anti-calcio Mazzarri ha dovuto cominciare a giocare contro le difese schierate e si è visto che giocatore è.


----------

